# Icloud drive: volume / saturé



## riffben (18 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose de 200 go sur mon icloud drive et à l'heure actuelle, 156 go de disponible.

J'ai deposé sur mon icloud drive 3 films de 3-4go chacuns de manière à pouvoir les ouvrir sur mon iphone avec VLC.

En ouvrant icloud drive sur mon iphone, on me propose de télécharger le film (normal) pour l'ouvrir. Or le message suivant s'affiche "Le volume "/" est saturé" et le telechargement affiche "erreur de téléchargement".

Il m'est donc impossible de télécharger sur mon iphone, ni ouvrir avec VLC, mon fim présent sur mon drive.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 
As tu assez de place sur ton iPhone?
Le téléchargement se fait il en wifi?


----------



## riffben (18 Mars 2019)

J'ai bien assez de place sur mon iphone et le téléchargement se fait en wifi. Le soucis c'est que je ne peux même plus réessayer de télécharger car ça reste sur "erreur de téléchargement" et toujours le même message sur le volume / saturé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Mars 2019)

As tu essayé de passer par VLC > outils (la quille à gauche) > service en  nuage > service en nuage à nouveau si iCloud Drive n’est pas repris > explorer.
C’est peu être un problème de format non compatible iCloud


----------



## riffben (19 Mars 2019)

J'ai essayé, et réusis à ouvrir icloud drive, ça relance le téléchargement mais ca n'aboutit pas. Le format est MKV ... la seule solution est de passer par google drive :/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Mars 2019)

Peut être un problème de format. 
Il y a aussi Dropbox qui est assez souple sur ce point


----------

